# Adria Coral Vs Dethleffs Globebus I3



## cje101

Hi,

We have been looking to replace our Bessacarr today we have seen two vans that are of interest;-

1) Adria Coral 680 2010 model

2) Dethleffs Globebus I3 2008 model

Both are in excellent condition, the Adria is £4000 more than the Dethleffs, Both are on Fiat chassis

Does anyone have any knowledge of these makes and their reliability with regards to damp etc?

Like the Globebus however at nearly 5 years old am worried about future issues.

Any advice on Dethleffs & Adria would br greatly appreciated.

Thanks

CJE101


----------



## cje101

Any feedback?


----------



## leltel

We pick up an Adria 670slt in March, so not much good to you at the moment! 
We looked at both but the layout, space, light, double floors of the Adria swung it for us.
It has a 10year ingress warranty so hopefully if anything does go wrong, they will fix it it!
Felt very comfortable with the dealer which does always help.....we only went on a Chelston weekend to have gaslow fitted at a friends though


----------



## keith_c

I can't really add much either. We collected our Adria last May and have done about 5,000 miles in it so far (we'll be in the French Alps - all being well - by this time next week).

We're very pleased with it - couple of niggles, nothing major and the dealer (Geoff Cox) so far has been very helpful.

On our limited experience I'd certainly be happy to recommend the Adria.


----------



## Suenliam

I can't add much really as ours is 7 years old and a different model. However, we have not had any problems that couldn't be sorted by the dealer during the habitation checks - i.e. nothing that needed doing immediately.

We have vaguely been conscious of the possibility of getting a new one, but ours has everything we need and want (except "electric hot water" and cab air con :wink: ). Looked at the new ones (not Adria) at the Glasgow show yesterday and decided to stick with ours. We love it.

All the best with whatever you decide to do.

Sue

Edit: Have done about 50,000miles so far


----------



## aldra

We have the Adria Coral 670SL 2010 model, bought as new in 2011

We are very happy with it

Albert thinks the Fiat Ducato is great, drives like a car

we were looking to replace our previous Hymer with another Hymer but felt the Adria fitted our brief
And the seats turned completely round, no more knocking of knees :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------

